
White House Supports Removing the FCC's Broadband Customer Privacy Rule - wonderous
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2017/03/28/statement-administration-policy-sjres-34-–-disapproving-federal
======
Finnucane
One wonders how specifically targeted the ISPs will sell data. One easily
imagines advertisers wanting to know who is searching for X product, or the
government wanting to track who is looking at certain web sites, but can your
employer check up on you individually? Can you, as an individual, get
information, say, on what your Congressman is looking at at work?

